# any bit torrent client in haskell? like transmission-qt5?



## azathoth (Nov 23, 2017)

anyone know of one?
few min search gave me nothing working...or gui


----------



## Beastie (Nov 23, 2017)

Well...

https://hackage.haskell.org/package/conjure
https://hackage.haskell.org/package/bittorrent
https://hackage.haskell.org/package/HaskellTorrent
https://github.com/osa1/rho-torrent
https://github.com/jlouis/combinatorrent
https://github.com/dariajung/haskell-bittorrent
https://github.com/enolan/whiteout
https://github.com/pxqr/bittorrent
https://github.com/hstorrent/hstorrent

And if you feel particularly adventurous... https://blog.chaps.io/2015/10/05/torrent-client-in-haskell-1.html


----------



## azathoth (Nov 26, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Well...
> 
> https://hackage.haskell.org/package/conjure
> https://hackage.haskell.org/package/bittorrent
> ...




opened all of these and not  1 is in working order.
rho was closest and says 'problems'.....
guna stick to transmission-qt5 but would like to enjoy haskell if anyone finsihes evena  simple gui one.
I dont need frills.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

No need for a GUI, just install net-p2p/transmission-daemon. You can use the web interface to add torrents and check progress.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 27, 2017)

There are these two nice CLI interfaces for net-p2p/transmission-daemon, none of them are in the tree:

https://github.com/louipc/tremc
https://github.com/rndusr/stig

I am willing to port one of them since weeks but I can't decide which one.

Tremc is a fork of the now defunct transmission-remote-cli. Stig seem to have more features and to be more active, but have many more (python) dependencies... 

I guess I will have to setup some Linux VM and try the two to decide.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 27, 2017)

azathoth said:


> opened all of these and not  1 is in working order.
> rho was closest and says 'problems'.....
> guna stick to transmission-qt5 but would like to enjoy haskell if anyone finsihes evena  simple gui one.
> I dont need frills.


Oh, I thought you were looking for code to hack and play with. If you want something that works perfectly, then stick to Transmission. You can use the web interface as SirDice suggested, or if the command line doesn't bother you much, you don't need anything more than net-p2p/transmission-daemon itself. You can control the daemon entirely using transmission-remote.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 27, 2017)

Just adding some practical information of the Beastie one, you can ever handle magnet links with `transmission-remote` from the browser with minor tweaks.

I created this script and placed it in my $PATH: torrent-magnet.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/local/bin/transmission-remote --add "$1"
```

Created ~/.local/share/applications/torrent-magnet.desktop:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Type=Application
Name=torrent-magnet
Exec=torrent-magnet.sh %U
MimeType=x-scheme-handler/magnet;
NoDisplay=true
```

And then: `xdg-mime default torrent-magnet.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet`

Now www/firefox automatically add the magnet links to net-p2p/transmission-daemon when I click.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 28, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Just adding some practical information of the Beastie one, you can ever handle magnet links with `transmission-remote` from the browser with minor tweaks.
> 
> I created this script and placed it in my $PATH: torrent-magnet.sh
> 
> ...




I just open transmission-qt5 gui and live life.
No need for web interface.
Firefox lets me click link from thepiratebay.org and boom download starts...my only problem now is so many downloads.


----------

